
Ask HN: Could we have a reference link for each comment? - lifeisstillgood
Sometimes HNers write incisive, informed or brilliant comments ( certainly with more frequency than the rest of the Internet (RoI?))<p>And when I come across them my instinct is to pretend I wrote it - but really I know I should properly quote and reference such things for posterity.<p>But there is not a nice link hovering on each comment to be copied and I have to convert the reply-to URL back to the comment form url.  It&#x27;s not bad, just annoying, so can I add to your list of problems and ask you to do my work for me:-)
======
greenyoda
There's already a link for each comment - it's the link on the text to the
right of the user name which says how long ago the comment was posted, e.g.,
"3 minutes ago" (same as for an article). For the comment I just posted, the
link to it is:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19074580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19074580)

~~~
lifeisstillgood
oh that's embarrassing :-)

